# When does play become TOO rough?



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have Cash who is a 15 week old puppy. He loves to play with other dogs in the neighborhood. I tend to limit his interaction with other adult dogs because he's just too "pushy" and they tire of him quickly, and sometimes get aggressive when he doesn't back off. 

There are 4 other dogs (3 Goldens, and a Lab) that are all under a year of age though in my subdivision. They play and get along good for about 3 minutes and then Cash gets too aggressive with them. He bites on their paws and tails to the point they just constantly run away from him. He sometimes growls but its more in a playful manner. He is also pretty possessive of anything that is picked up in the mouths of other dogs (sticks, toys, leaves). He thinks everything is his. 

When he starts doing these things I correct him and eventually put him back on his leash so the other dog can get a break from him being annoying. He just wants to play...but his play gets too rough. It's actually kind of embarrassing for me...its like having the "bad kid" in the neighborhood. 

The neighbors are constantly like "Ohhhh...its okay. Just let them play", but I can't see this being the answer. I feel like he should be corrected. 

He is a great dog and minds me wonderfully when he's not around other dogs, but once he gets in his rough play mode, he's like devil dog. What should I do when he starts getting too rough like this? Any techniques?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your story made me laugh, he is cute and a baby and still learning. I don't have any advise except it sounds like your doing the right thing just keep doing it and exposing him to other good dogs, this way he will eventually learn and come around, right now he is being a puppy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He does sound like he's just being an normal puppy, but that can be alot for older dogs, so you are right to step in.

I've found it's best to do the offleash hiking thing with friends, their dogs, and my puppies. That way everyone is moving and getting tired, and the bigger dogs can easily escape the puppy play. PLUS the puppy has other things to focus on rather than just harassing the other dogs...


----------

